# Hello :>)



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

lol.

Heey.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

does it snow at all in phoenix?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL it has snowed here once I think a loooooooooooooooooong time ago but no I hit up Snowbowl which is two hours away or I hit up Sunrise which is four hours away lots of driving


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

welcome!

and you might be one of the few here that has worse snow conditions than we do in Ontario... ...

frigging southern Canada: TONS of snow, but no freakin mountains!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually there are some pretty decent mountains in Arizona from what I have seen and they do get snow there. Some years more than others.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah AZ isn't as bad as the mid atlantic. We have tiny hills and random bouts of man made snow. It's not pretty but we ride it anyway.


----------

